# Does anyone care to have a little fun with me at Odies expense?



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Now come on my fellow Lumberjocks and Lumberjockettes, We all have had our dealings with my "Buddy Odie", but how many times has dear ol' Odie gotcha? Once? Twice? or maybe too many times to find and point out as I just tried to do? (But failed) sadly I may add. LOL!!! I thought it would be fun if we as a team could try to figure out what that circle is on top of his head? Do you, do you REALLY think that is a Halo?
Anyone game?
Note to my higher power, 
Now I lay me down to sleep, Please lord let Odie 
Still be "My Buddy" LOL!!!
Any takers!!???!!
Oh and by the way,
PEACE!!!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Toilet seat?


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

lens flair from "chrome dome?"


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

It's a ring that dips in a soap puddle and engulfs him in a big shiny bubble.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Allison, there is no question what it is. *It's a solar panel for a sex machine*. But he does keep it trimmed


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

Wait, there is a halo? I was fixated on the stache.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Like the rings around Saturn and Uranus, it's planetary dust consisting of debris left over from the "big bang" that occured in Odie's head back in the 60's. (The phrase "Man, that was some mind-blowing s***" comes to mind.)


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

That's what happens when he forgets to sleep with out his tin foil cap…the aliens get his brain.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*OK my dear, so this is what it has turned into …. "butt" ugly. Oh, Grumpy has it right.*










*May this happen to your picnic basket, Allison.*










*Ah but, here's still looking at you kid !*










*The halo keeps my beautiful face-lift up.*


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I always thought perhaps it was one of those thought bubbles (empty of course!)
Or maybe a faceless idea?


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

Bags are better than halos. It's good to see 2 of my favorites going at it. You 2 keep me entertained.

The halo keeps his pants up.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Today I found this site that is called Turn your name into a face that can be found at http://turnyournameintoaface.com . It uses a lego effect. And I will be a %#*&@*% if Odie does NOT have a halo according to them. I thought I would share.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

To the unknown woodworker, What makes you think Odie is wearing any pants! You are giving him quite a bit of credit on that one aren't you?


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Allison stole my pants as well as my wallet at Home Depot if you must know ???


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

It's a UFO that lost it's sense of direction. I can hear it "whirrrlllllllll"!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I still like Grumpy's. It has to do with sex !


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Most people have a light bulb go on when they have an idea. Odie has a circular fluorescent.


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't see a halo!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Allison. That lego pic looks like Michael Jackson. Is he related to Odie?.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Ya know Grumpy, I suspect there may be a possibility, One does have to wonder about the ol' guy. What really is funny is he has not offered up what that circular object around his head is. Ya know? Suppose he's hiding something from us all? I mean really does any of us really know?


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

Odie,

Maybe you could hang mistletoe from the halo during the Christmas season.

Mart


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

You know how an old mans belt slowly rides up, I think its where his belt belongs.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

You know that thing about dogs and their owners looking alike? Look what I found:


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Allison, you're not paying attention. I said it holds my face lift up.

*Allison, you win the award … a *********************************** smoke detector.*










Charlie, we posted at the same time …. *GOOD ONE !*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Here's to two of my favorite people at LumberJocks … Happy Halloween !*


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The funny thing is I actually have a scar up there from a childhood accident. You just highlighted it some. 

As for Allison, I've always preferred a horny woman. (But preferably one with all her teeth.)


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I can get the tooth fixed !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

My guess is it's a vapor trail from the thousands of flies circling his head…


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh… that's a *halo…* I always thought he was just making himself useful in a game of ring toss. ;-)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I can get the tooth fixed !!!!!!!!!!

ROTFL!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Let's hear it for TEETH !*.... What a babe !


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I like Gary's suggestion… you switched to a compact fluorescent to save energy (and still have them bright ideas)


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

To Odie,

Neener,Neener, Neener!


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

Who's Odie?


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

http://host-d.oddcast.com/craftsman1/swf/myspace.swf?gDoor=311&gClient=173&gTopic=0&bgcolor=&mid=28528563&gDynamicServer=host.oddcast.com/


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Back at you !*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Maybe Odie's halo is a forerunner to the *big bang*


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

You guys are killing me!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Okay…this is a really spooky topic now!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

why was the skeleton doing the hula dance?


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

MsDebbieP, I think he is just rattling his bones, them bones!
PEACE!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

ah.. thought he was a hula dancer by night


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*I'm cute and cuddly.*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

SORRY ODIE, BUT YOU WERE JUST ASKING FOR THIS ONE


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Yup, Grumpy you did good!!!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Actually grumpy, you put Odie's head and "O"-ring on the wrong end.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

You know Joe, you might be right about that.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

The skeleton was Odie trying to stand up when the Doc took his x-ray.

Lee


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Allison, the paparazzi found Odie in an embarrassing situation.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Grumpy,

Did you get that from Allison? I sent her that a few days ago. I know that's not me. This old man lost his ass years ago.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

No Odie, it came in an email & I could'nt resit it


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Talk about snowballs!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Charlie, your just jealous of my snow balls and wings.


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

Odie, everybody is ragging on you. I love it!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

guys you need to get that sawdust out of your ears

but thats what i like about LJs is the humour and we brits didnt think you had any


----------

